# 2 Mitangler gesucht: KOMODO 2012



## Waller Haller (1. September 2011)

hallo,

wir, thorsten (HarryO.) und ich, fahren von 12.-26.10.2012 nach komodo, die ansässigen gt´s besuchen.
wir werden mit einem mutterschiff die gegend rund um komodo erkunden. geangelt wird von beibooten mit 40 ps motor.

das mutterschiff ist ein traditioneller PISINI schooner, ein zweimast motorsegler, 22m lang u 6m breit, 5 mann besatzung.

 wir haben das schiff ganz für uns alleine, es sind keine anderen gäste an board.

geangelt wird 10 tage, wir haben davor 2 nächte aufenthalt auf bali danach 1 nacht.

besonderheit: man kann auf bali tackle in allen preisklassen kaufen, wir  können  dort jiggs kaufen und nicht benutzte wieder zurückgeben.
so spart man zumindest auf dem hinflug an gewicht.

wer´s bis jetzt noch nicht gespannt hat: es geht ums poppern u ein wenig  jiggen. bei den überfahrten zum nächsten spot kann man trollen, bzw  seinen shibuki 
hinterm schiff herziehen. dieses jahr haben sie vom beiboot aus einen kleinen marlin gefangen.

mit im preis drinnen ist noch der flug von bali nach komodo u zurück.

wir haben ein detailiertes angebot mit bildern in pdf form vorliegen.

preis bei 4 personen: 2355 € + flug

eins noch: an dem diesjährigen trip hat Matsutani-San, der chef von  patriot design teilgenommen. ich habe ihn kontaktiert und er war  sehr zufrieden,
alles war perfekt organisiert.

gruß
sebastian


----------



## Waller Haller (5. September 2011)

*AW: 2 Mitangler gesucht: KOMODO 2012*

*Das Boot ist voll!*


----------



## gammler (16. September 2011)

*AW: 2 Mitangler gesucht: KOMODO 2012*

Kannst du bitte mal Kontaktdaten etc. nennen und gegenfalls auf Erfahrungsberichte verlinken.


Ich war dieses Jahr erst auf Komodo, kame jedoch leider nicht zum angeln, da ich mich dieses mal auf die Landschaft fokusiert hatte. 

Bin in 2 Monaten auf den Philippinen mal schauen was da läuft wobei ich mir erstmal tackle organisieren muss, da ich bis jetzt nie im mehr groß gefischt habe.

Wenn wer Tipps hat bzgl. Angeln in den Tropen immer her damit. Fokus liegt auf dem Angeln am Riff und vom Bott. Kein Trolling.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Waller Haller (16. September 2011)

*AW: 2 Mitangler gesucht: KOMODO 2012*

Morgen Gammler,


 Erfahrungen mit Komodo habe ich auch nicht da es 2012 das erste mal für mich dort hin geht!
 Falls du allgemeine Infos zum Takel brauchst kann ich dir  weiterhelfen.
 Hab dir mal eine PN mit meiner Tel. geschickt!


 Gruß Sebastian


----------

